# Buckeye purple at 4 weeks



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2016)

getting frosty 

View attachment IMG_1276b.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 3, 2016)

That's a beauty oldfogey...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2016)

thx. the color is actually a lot more brilliant. the camera does not do it justice.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice shot OF! Can't wait to see her in another couple of weeks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2016)

you and me both, bud. not bad for an iphone4 pic. the plants are a lot more mature and tall than i usually let my plants get. that may be why they are looking like this. i am alsi going with less nutes than i have in the past.

fun fact - i have had a real nasty upper respiratory virus the past couple of weeks so i have not been able to smell the plants. got home from being out of town today and i noted that mrs. fogey has the basement filled with air fresheners. must stink pretty badly. lol...


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2016)

Looking great. Keep up the awesome work


----------

